# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  National Centre of Competence in Research (NCCR) Robotics, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - nccr-robotics.ch

youtube.com/@nccrrobotics2768

facebook.com/NCCRRobotics

twitter.com/nccrrobotics

linkedin.com/school/nccrrobotics

instagram.com/nccrrobotics

Swiss National Science Foundation on Wikipedia

Founding Director - Dario Floreano

Projects:

aerial and terrestrial robots for rescue missions

soft gripper

folding drone

Pleurobot, salamander-like robot

ANYmal, quadrupedal robot

----------


## Airicist

Ground-robot collaboration 

Published on Feb 19, 2015




> Working in the field of rescue robotics, the Robotics Perception Group (UZH and NCCR Robotics) works on how to get air robots communicating with ground robots, with the aim of exploiting the strengths of each by working in a team.

----------


## Airicist

Sensory-motor tissues for soft robots 

Published on Feb 19, 2015




> In this video, PhD student at LIS, EPFL and NCCR Robotics Jun Shintake explains his project “Sensory-Motor tissues for Soft Robots”.

----------


## Airicist

Education in robotics - introduction 

Published on Feb 19, 2015




> An introduction video to our other videos featuring roboticists

----------


## Airicist

PhD Student Michael Neunert discusses his career in robotics 

Published on Apr 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Postdoc Sahar discusses her path into robotics 

Published on Apr 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist2

NCCR Robotics (2022)

Jun 1, 2022




> At the National Centre of Competence in Research (NCCR) Robotics, a new generation of robots that can work side by side with humans, fighting disabilities, facing emergencies and transforming education is developed.
> 
> NCCR Robotics is a Swiss nationwide organization funded by the Swiss National Science Foundation pulling together top researchers from all over the country with the objective of developing new, human oriented robotic technology for improving our quality of life.

----------

